# Halloween Haunt 2014



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

It was a rainy and cold night yet the hardy came out in numbers! Here are just a few of my 2014 yard haunt
















And now the Night videos.....











Now that I have actually used a Skulltronix skull I can say they are worth the money!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was so much fun to watch! I don't think I've see a skulltronix in an actual home haunt setting before but wow! What a great effect! Loved everything about it. Did everything hold up well in the rain?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The lighting in the dark pics are awesome. Looks fantastic- Wow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another great example of a yard that didn't need a lot of props to be entertaining because they all work so well together, look great, and they SING!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What an epic and formidable set-up! DANG :jol:


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Nicely thought out and put together. Amazing animation routines (dug the 'soulful' head shakes), pneumatics, and stage-worthy lighting (I loved the lightning flashes, looked really slick in its timing). Your stones are beautiful - is there a skull and batwing motif?

I'm starting to get jealous of the Canadian crowd! 

Grimmbly


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Did people linger for long? I'm curious how long folks would stay and watch from 'scene to scene'.

FANTASTIC lighting. Reminds me of the animated/syncrhonized Xmas displays where you tune your car radio to hear the music.

Galen


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

ocalicreek said:


> Did people linger for long? I'm curious how long folks would stay and watch from 'scene to scene'.
> 
> FANTASTIC lighting. Reminds me of the animated/syncrhonized Xmas displays where you tune your car radio to hear the music.
> 
> Galen


Yes some people stayed for a while like 10-15 minutes some more. Its sometimes hard to tell when you are slammed with people. At times there were close to 100 people.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> That was so much fun to watch! I don't think I've see a skulltronix in an actual home haunt setting before but wow! What a great effect! Loved everything about it. Did everything hold up well in the rain?


Yes all the skulls ran just fine. The pneumatics as well and none of the dmx cables in the field gave me issues with rain. All my lights on the truss are covered as they are not waterproof. About the only issue with rain was the angel of detahs wings were really slow due to the weight of the water that soaked into the wings. Last year I got corn stalker and its electronics faile before the main event, so I gutted it and ran it from a dmx relay controller. I think it was because of the rain.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

jdubbya, matrixmom, RoxyBlue, bobzilla, Grimm Pickins

I thank you all for the comments. Its so hard when you work at it for hundreds of hours creating a show as you become detached from the final product. Its so hard for me to judge the result. And yes this year I tried to put some "soul" into the characters and their interaction. I learned a lot and can do better next time. 

Grim Pickins, I like skulls a lot and wings well bats an vampires what can I say!? I am a sucker for both. If you noticed something completely unintentional. The way I put the lights on Angel of Death when the wings were going the shadow on the house looked like a flying bat! Looked way cool!

Thanks again for all the comments! It tell me that what I am doing is what I wanted to achieve.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great show! Loved it! Can you tell us the names of the songs and the artist - I have found I like nightmares but not the other song


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Smoke, that is one WOW production!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG - I haven't watched the whole thing yet but those night videos are absolutely amazing! WOW to the lighting. Brilliant!


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow just wow. Great job must had been a wiring nightmare.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love it all! You must have an untold amount of time in the set up of this haunt. It's unbelievably entertaining and every prop works off the other which is extraordinary. The black, wispy prop to the far right, I love him! Do you have any video of just him? I caught glances in the other videos, but I would love to see more of him and find out what the set up on him is. Pretty please. The way he is creepily grabbing out and frantically flying around really screams HALLOWEEN to me.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Curse you electronic people!!! You people are the Bain of my existence! JK lololol
But seriously I have always wanted to do something like this and wished I had the abilities to pull it of. Yours is just fantastic! It really made me smile. Loved your props, your show, and the your lighting. Really nice work.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

WingThing said:


> Wow just wow. Great job must had been a wiring nightmare.


I take several days to wire just the lighting truss for me. I do it from a scaffold and run up and down the 45 foot truss. DMX is great until its not. When you setup you need to run them while setting up. As soon as you add a bad fixture or cable you know it right away. Otherwise it can take hours to troubleshoot.

I love the fall as I us the leaves to hide all the wires in the field from power to dmx to control wires for the props. It gets easier each year as you learn from the years past.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Great show! Loved it! Can you tell us the names of the songs and the artist - I have found I like nightmares but not the other song


The Ghost Bust in the middle are all custom routines that were created by Night Frights. The Songs sung by the Skulltronix skull are;

I Like Nightmares - by Spooky Music
Tiptoe Though The Graveyard - by Mark Aaron Chanty
Spooky Scary Skeletons - Andrew Gold
Witches, Witches, Witches - Andrew Gold

The talking routines are again custom from Skulltonix / Night Frights


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool thank you for the info!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome. I wish I was not so technically challenged. What an undertaking. You guys are so talented on this website.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!!!This is right up my alley!!! I love, love LOVE your haunt! And anyone who takes a page from Vile Things is ok in my books, LOL! Love Bellicose!! And a fellow Canuck, does it get any better? Dude, we need a complete breakdown of the haunt, who what where when how, all of it! Absolutely top shelf!!!


----------

